# gaming lappi hilfe bitte



## Golly (10. Juni 2012)

ich dreh noch durch, denn ich bin seit tagen auf der suche nach einem lappi zum zocken! zb diablo3!! nun hatte ich mir schon das Samsung 550P5C (NP550P5C-S02) 999,- gekauft, aber das display ist noch mehr als schlecht! ich habe das notebook also gleich wieder zurueckgegeben und bin nun auf das ASUS N56VZ-S4044V (auch 999,- ) gestoßen. im test hat es ganz gute werte bekommen, allerdings bin ich mir wieder nicht sicher bzgl der grafikkarte (gf 650M, 2 GB DDR3 VRAM) ... 
ich wollte eigentlich 1000 euro ausgeben, wuerde wohl noch eine 256gb ssd platte einbauen wollen und bin nun wieder am ueberlegen, ob ich nicht dann doch gleich ein hawkforce gemini kaufe, denn dort ist gleich eine 570gtx m grafikkarte drin! oder ist zw den beiden grafikkarten nicht so ein grosser unterschied!? der msi ge60 ist vllt auch nicht schlecht! ihr seht - ich habe keine ahnung was ich kaufen soll. es soll wie gesagt was zum zocken sein u soll nicht nach 1jahr eine alte kiste sein - auch wenn das in der pc welt eh immer schwierig ist  

vllt kann mir jmd ein wenig helfen, welchen lappi ich mir nunkaufen sollte. bin auch fuer ganz andere modelle zu haben. auf jeden fall 15 zoll! viel dank schon mal ...


----------



## Spieler22 (10. Juni 2012)

Wenn du dir zeitnah das Gemini 15 bestellst bekommst du höchstwahrscheinlich sogar einen i7 3610QM und ne GTX 670m.

Habe das Notebook seit Mittwoch und bin hochzufrieden mit dem Teil. Leistung der CPU ist nur 10% unter meinem auf 4 Ghz übertakteten i7 920. Die Grafikkarte hängt gut 30% hinter meiner 480 GTX, was auch echt gut für ein Notebook ist. 
Beim Zusammenbau verwendet Herr Krämer keine billigen Pads sondern MX-2 Wärmeleitpaste, dadruch ist das Notebook verhältnissmäßig ruhig und gut 5-10°C kühler als das Internet für vergleichbare Notebooks angibt.

Das Display ist durchschnittlich gut würde ich Sagen. Die Farben sind ziemlich gut, aber es könnte ein wenig heller sein. Herr Krämer sagte im Vorraus das es mind 200 candela haben wird. Krob übern Daumen stimmt das auf jedenfall.
Supporttechnisch ist Hawkforce erste Sahne. Man kann unter der Woche immer anrufen und bekommt sofort Support. Der SSD-einbau ist recht leicht und mir wurde dabei gut geholfen am Telefon 

Hawkforce ist meiner Meinung nach aufjedenfall empfehlenswert


----------



## Golly (11. Juni 2012)

das hoert sich ja gut an! also ist das hawkforce schon besser vin der performance als das asus?! was meinst du mit zeitnah?! ich wollte heute noch ein bestellen!? moechte aber dann schon die gtx haben, oder soll ich doch noch warten ...?! danke fuer deine hilfe ...


----------



## Golly (11. Juni 2012)

so, ich hab dort mal angerufen und der nette herr meinte, das am ende der woche die homepage umgestellt wird! es wird also ein neues gemini geben ... allerdings auch etwas teurer ...
nach bestellung dauert es dann wohl noch eine woche, bis man das geraet dann vor sich hat - hmm dauert mir ein wenig zu lang und nun muss ich also weitersuchen ... argh!


----------



## qwerqwer99 (11. Juni 2012)

MSI hat evt. für dich interessante Produkte. z.B. MSI GE60. Auch Medion, z.B. ERAZER X6821 (PCGH Notebook), baut sehr leistungsstarke NB. 

Dann gibt es diverse Barebonevarianten im 15" Format.
- HawkForce 
- DevilTech 
- Schenker 
- Nexoc 
- NotebookGuru 
- One 
- Stormax


----------



## Spieler22 (11. Juni 2012)

Das meinte ich mit zeitnah  haetteste einfach bestellt haettest das neuere zum gleichen Preis bekommen :p


----------



## XproX (11. Juni 2012)

Ich würde das:One Gaming Notebook M56-2N SE by: One - ONE Computer Shop nehmen .
Grafikkarte und Prozessor reichen aus :NVIDIA GeForce GTX 670M - Notebookcheck.com Technik/FAQ diabolo auf 1920x1080 mit ca 60 fps das reicht doppelt .


----------



## Golly (11. Juni 2012)

hallo, auch one bin ich auch grad gestoßen und zwar 30 min nachdem ich das asus n56vz bestellt habe! nun bin ich wieder verunsichert ... ist das one wirklich besser, oder ist es eh nur minimal?! das asus hat im test auf jeden fall ziemlich gut abgeschnitten. one kenne ich null und weiß nix über die verarbeitung, ob es eher ein heißluftföhn bei spielen wird, oder oder m ... oh jeeee was mach ich nur


----------



## XproX (11. Juni 2012)

Bleibe bei dem den du jetzt bestellt hast da ist ca 1-5 fps unterschied in Diabolo da. Wenn es dir egal ist ob du jetzt 5-10% mehr Leistung hast dann bleibe wie gesagt bei dem den du jetzt hast .


----------



## XproX (11. Juni 2012)

Mist (( 
Ziehe die Bestellung zurück habe bei der falschen version von der gt650 angeschaut !!!!!!!
Unterschied liegt bei 20 fps.
Habe nicht gesehen das da die Version mit gddr3 ram drin ist .


----------



## Golly (11. Juni 2012)

verdammt - und die verarbeitung etc ist bei one auch gut?! was ist mit dem display!? beim asus weiss ich, dass das halt gut ist!


----------



## XproX (11. Juni 2012)

Wenn du mehr Leitstung willst dann mache bei den One die gtx 675m rein die kostet rund 100 Euro mehr (10%) hat aber auch (15%) mehr Leistung) .
D.h. Preis Leistungsverhältnis ist besser .
sry nochmal wegen den falschen Daten der gt 650


----------



## XproX (11. Juni 2012)

Display hat auch Full hd.
Ich weiß nicht wie es mit der Verarbeitung aussieht warte mal kurz ...


----------



## XproX (11. Juni 2012)

Verarbeitung ist gut .
(sagt zumindest Notebookjournal )


----------



## Golly (11. Juni 2012)

kein problem! und was ist mit dem gemini!? da ist ja auch n gtx650 drin (siehe seite eins hier)?! danke fuer deine mühe!


----------



## XproX (11. Juni 2012)

Da ist der Prozessor schlechter .
Ich würde dir wie gesagt bei dem One dann noch empfehlen die gtx 675 rein zu machen, lohnt sich echt ...
Bf3 läuft dann z.B. auf Ultra Settings auch flüssig (mit rund 10 fps Unterschied zur gtx 670 )


----------



## XproX (11. Juni 2012)

Golly schrieb:


> kein problem! und was ist mit dem gemini!? da ist ja auch n gtx650 drin (siehe seite eins hier)?! danke fuer deine mühe!


gtx 670m


----------



## XproX (11. Juni 2012)

Wenn du noch was brauchst dann frag bitte jetzt muss leider gleich off .


----------



## Golly (11. Juni 2012)

One Gaming Notebook M56-2N	859.00EUR
- PC Baukosten Bau inkl. Kleinteile (Notebook)
- ZUB Zusatzinfo Falls erwünscht, bitte auswählen
- ZZZ NB Netzteil Inklusive Notebook Netzteil
- ZUB Garantie Inklusive 12 Monate Hersteller Garantie
- ZUB Service Pakete Inklusive 6 Monate Pickup & Return, Technischer Support
- NB Grafik/Display Notebook M73-M 2048 MB NVIDIA Geforce GTX 675M (Lieferbar)	+ 129.99EUR
- NB Prozessor Mobile Intel Core i7-3610QM 2.3 - 3.3 Ghz Turbo Modus	+ 129.99EUR
- NB Arbeitsspeicher 8192MB DDR3 1600Mhz (2x 4096MB)	+ 34.99EUR
- NB 1. Festplatte 500 GB, 7200upm	+ 10.00EUR
- NB 2. Festplatte Falls erwünscht, bitte auswählen
- NB WLAN Mobile Wireless LAN Killer Wireless-N 1102 2x2 Wifi Module ohne Bluetooth	+ 34.99EUR
- NB 1. Laufwerk 8x DVD+RW Brenner
- ZUB Windows 7 Betriebssystem Falls erwünscht, bitte auswählen
- ZUB Discotel Falls erwünscht, bitte auswählen

1200 euro?! waere doch oky


----------



## XproX (11. Juni 2012)

One Gaming Notebook M56-2N SE by: One - ONE Computer Shop
Da kommst du 100 Euro günstiger weg .
Mache dann halt die gtx 675m rein das ist dann gut .


----------



## Spieler22 (11. Juni 2012)

One soll einen schlechten Support haben. Außerdem ewig lange Lieferzeiten. Gleiches gilt für Deviltech.
Dann würde ich Hawkforce oder Mysn/schenker vorziehen.
Letzendlich ist eine Gtx 675m schon eine ganze Ecke besser. 
Einfach mal danach googlen. Diablo 3 ist aber auch auf ner Gtx 570/670 sehr gut spielbar.

MfG Spieler22


----------



## XproX (11. Juni 2012)

einfach bei one nach dem Liefertermin schauen wenn da nichts steht sollte der eigentlich ganz zügig ankommen .ps ich würde auch 2 Wochen in kauf nehmen wenn ich im vergleich zu schenker 200 euro billiger weg komme.


----------



## Golly (11. Juni 2012)

mein asus ist schon auf dem weg und konnte nicht mehr abbestellt werden. da ich aber eh 14 tage rueckgaberecht habe, sei es ueberhaupt kein problem, es zu tauschen oder was auch immer ... so der nette herr von der hotline 
hier noch die daten: Core i7-3610QM 4x 2.30GHz • 8192MB (2x 4096MB) • 750GB • DVD+/-RW DL • NVIDIA GeForce GT 650M 2048MB • 4x USB 3.0/Gb LAN/WLAN 802.11bgn/Bluetooth 4.0 • HDMI • 3in1 Card Reader • Webcam • Multi-Touch Trackpad • 15.6" WUXGA non-glare LED TFT (1920x1080) • Windows 7 Home Premium (64-bit) • Li-Ionen-Akku (6 Zellen, 5h Laufzeit) • 2.70kg • 24 Monate Herstellergarantie (Vor-Ort) • Besonderheiten: Nummernblock, beleuchtete Tastatur, inkl. Subwoofer

werde es mal testen und dann wieder berichten. zur not muss ich halt noch knapp 200 euro drauflegen und mir eine one kaufen ... allerdings soll der mit 3,5 kg recht schwer sein und unter laßt ganz gut laut werden. wir werden sehen


----------



## XproX (12. Juni 2012)

hast du jetzt die mit gddr3 ram ? 
Reicht auch trotzdem wenn es "nur" die mit gddr3 ist wenn der lappi keine Probleme macht einfach behalten  .


----------



## Golly (12. Juni 2012)

jau genau den  das display ist einfach genial - sound ist hammer fuer ein lappi und er ist super leise! ich brauche jetzt nur noch eine ssd 256 gb ... dann. in ich happy


----------

